# mauser working this past saturday



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

*mauser - bitework*

finally was able to get some videos up. here is mauser at 22months this past saturday. working toward sch1 this year. this is my first working dog.....having a great time and learning as we go!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwnRd08d_gk


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Would like to take a look, but video is marked private.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

edited the video to be viewable to all


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll be interested to see more experienced peoples' response to this.

all i can say now is, i like Dobies, and he's pretty


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> i'll be interested to see more experienced peoples' response to this.
> 
> all i can say now is, i like Dobies, and he's pretty


i like dobies too..and he's handsome!


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks, im sure he'll be glad to know that the girls think hes a stud lol.....anyone have any comments on working ability etc?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

RYAN MAUSER said:


> thanks, im sure he'll be glad to know that the girls think hes a stud lol.....anyone have any comments on working ability etc?


I'm a dude LOL.....I am not a schutzhund guy. but will look again...I posted a video of some bark and hold training and got no responses either, figured people were actually being nice and not insulting me...

looked again. I will defer to the Sch people, and dobie people...

Joby


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm a dude LOL.....I am not a schutzhund guy. but will look again...I posted a video of some bark and hold training and got no responses either, figured people were actually being nice and not insulting me...
> 
> looked again. I will defer to the Sch people, and dobie people...
> 
> Joby


 I think if you like him, thats all that matters, i've seen better, ive seen worse, it doesen't matter what I think, you look like your having fun and doing right by him, that what is important.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> I think if you like him, thats all that matters, i've seen better, ive seen worse, it doesen't matter what I think, you look like your having fun and doing right by him, that what is important.


agreed.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm a dude LOL.....I am not a schutzhund guy. but will look again...I posted a video of some bark and hold training and got no responses either, figured people were actually being nice and not insulting me...
> 
> looked again. I will defer to the Sch people, and dobie people...
> 
> Joby


lol i wasnt to sure with that first name! sorry lol!


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> I think if you like him, thats all that matters, i've seen better, ive seen worse, it doesen't matter what I think, you look like your having fun and doing right by him, that what is important.


thanks for the honest response!


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

Weak entries, poor grip and vocal on the bite. Perhaps he needs some maturity. Or maybe he was worked a bit too defensively while young? Sorry, I don't like to post negative comments. Is this your first dog? I do wish you luck with him.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

Jackie Mulligan said:


> Weak entries, poor grip and vocal on the bite. Perhaps he needs some maturity. Or maybe he was worked a bit too defensively while young? Sorry, I don't like to post negative comments. Is this your first dog? I do wish you luck with him.


he always seems to be vocal on the first bite for some reason. its been all prey...we just recently started to put some pressure on him.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Ryan- I think I met you and your dog at the Toronto club. I see you are now at the Durham club . I think I recognize the helper/ training director as being Peter Lauder who as you well know is a well respected Schutzhund trainer in Canada. I am sure he will be able to bring out the best in Mauser and I wish you luck with your Schutzhund 1. Remember to work on his obedience and tracking as well and I am sure you will meet with success. Keep training hard.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

Alan Fielding said:


> Hello Ryan- I think I met you and your dog at the Toronto club. I see you are now at the Durham club . I think I recognize the helper/ training director as being Peter Lauder who as you well know is a well respected Schutzhund trainer in Canada. I am sure he will be able to bring out the best in Mauser and I wish you luck with your Schutzhund 1. Remember to work on his obedience and tracking as well and I am sure you will meet with success. Keep training hard.


hey alan, nice to see you here as well. thanks for the advice and encouragement! how are you and kaos doing?


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Ryan -be rest assured that everyone that trains in the protection sports has issues that they need to deal with in regards to their dog . Kaos is doing well if I could only get better control over him in protection --- I am sure that you have heard the "stories" about my dog while you were at the Toronto club. If not ask Steve next time you see him-- lol-


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you named your dog after your last name? Or is that a fake last name ??

Everyone has to have a first dog. However, I would not introduce that dog to "the ladies". EVER.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you named your dog after your last name? Or is that a fake last name ??
> 
> Everyone has to have a first dog. However, I would not introduce that dog to "the ladies". EVER.


that bad? really?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

For the Dobermann breed to survive, the bar has to be raised. I want to see extreme in a stud dog. I did not see extreme there at all.

I think you should train hard, learn the sport and get the dog titles. I also think that is the first step. You are young, so you have time to look at all the different dogs out there. Look for the hard hitting bangers, look at everything the dog is doing head to toe.

That breed is tough tough tough to find hard banger dogs. Even harder to find pups with really good drive. Best to title this one, and then think about getting your next dog, as hopefully you get hooked. LOL

In a few years, I hope to see you take up a different challenge, like Mondio or French ring. Of course in the mean time, you could always come to seminars and learn to decoy. =D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> For the Dobermann breed to survive, the bar has to be raised. I want to see extreme in a stud dog. I did not see extreme there at all.
> 
> I think you should train hard, learn the sport and get the dog titles. I also think that is the first step. You are young, so you have time to look at all the different dogs out there. Look for the hard hitting bangers, look at everything the dog is doing head to toe.
> That breed is tough tough tough to find hard banger dogs. Even harder to find pups with really good drive. Best to title this one, and then think about getting your next dog, as hopefully you get hooked. LOL
> In a few years, I hope to see you take up a different challenge, like Mondio or French ring. Of course in the mean time, you could always come to seminars and learn to decoy. =D>=D>=D>=D>


thanks for the honesty, ill learn what i can with this guy and hopefully itll make work with the next one that much easier. would love to get a good mal or ds but dont know the first thing about either of their lines.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Ryan- if you are interested in Dutch Shepherds/ Malinios there is a very good local source for these dogs . Ron Gnodde lives in my area in Aurora, Ont. and he is well known for his knowledge of the Dutch Shepherd both in training and breeding. If you are interested I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## RYAN MAUSER (Jun 12, 2009)

that would be great! does he have a website?


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I am no expert , only been at this a couple years

but watch the first two bites over and over again yourself
do you see an hard hitting dog or a careful dog?
but I have seen some GSD's do that too and seen "some"...well..."a" hard hitting dobe so they are out there


----------

